#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facili

## raymayank

*
IIIT Kancheepuram Year of Establishment:* 2007.


*IIIT Kancheepuram* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIIT Kancheepuram* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT Kancheepuram* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
11555

*OPPH*
127223

*OB*
23685

*OBPH*
207556

*SC*
87166

*SCPH*
554697

*ST*
143774

*STPH*
NA




*IIIT Kancheepuram Branches In Engineering:*
Computer EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*IIIT Kancheepuram Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 20,625/- Per Semester.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 14,000/- Per Semester.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Engineering Placements 2012:*
Top companies that have recruited from IIIT D & M are:

HCL TechAshok LeylandSurya GenMu SigmaWheels India LimitedWater Jet German*IIIT Kancheepuram Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Globalization has created uniformity in customer expectations world over. With opening up of Indian economy, our manufacturing sector has to compete globally even for the domestic market. This would require strong products with leading technology / quality and compelling cost advantage. Suitably trained manpower with skill sets appropriate for design, development and prototyping using modern IT tools is critical to achieve this goal. This Institute is envisioned as an academic institution of excellence that would facilitate and promote the competitive advantage of Indian products in global markets. This Institute will serve as an inter-disciplinary institution for education and research in the area of Product Lifecycle Management (PLM) encompassing design and manufacturing using state of the art concepts, tools, processes and practices of the industry world over. IIT Madras has been entrusted with the responsibility of setting up this Institute. Classes will be conducted in the IIT Madras campus till Institute?s facilities are created. Strong industry interface and close cooperation with other academic and research institutions will be the key features of this Institute. This Institute will give emphasis on synthesis, creativity, hands-on experience, innovation, communication and entrepreneurship. These qualities along with basic knowledge of design and manufacturing technologies will form the ethos of education at this Institute.

*Library:* Institute library has e-resources through INDEST, Science Direct, IEEE, ACM, Springger Link, Nature and ASME .The Institute also has access to various online research journals & articles like following resources SIAm, AMS, ACS, Kluwer, APS, Palgrave, INFORMS, Rev.of Scientific Instruments, Appl.Physics Letters and the search engine Scopus. Total number of books in the Institute library by the year 2009-10 are approximately 6742.
High Performance Computing Labortory : Specification of Parallel Cluster (for Central Computing Facility)- JS22 Blade No.3, 16GB(2*8GB) DDR2 533 Mhz DiMMs, IBM 146GB SAS 10K SFF HDD, IBM blade center JS22 4-core 4.0 Ghz Processor and WiFi Campus etc.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
One very important part of academic institute is hostels which take care of the students who are staying away from the home. Presently there are two hostels Hall of Residence-1 single seated and Hall of Residence-3  triple seated in the campus. We have a complete team of faculty members (two wardens for each hall and a coordinator of student affairs) for hostel administration who are fully dedicated towards to maintaining healthy relationship among the students in all aspects and always try to give their best to students for developing the all round personality. Along with this there is a Hall Executive Commitee (HEC) of students for each hostel which is elected or nominated by the hall residents only. Hall Executive Commitee is headed by respective hall Wardens.

Amenities
1. Mess (Breakfast,Lunch,Dinner)
2. One cafeteria(2:00P.M to 12:00A.M)
3. Stationary shop
4. Wi-Fi internet facility
5. Guest Room
6. Printing and photocopy facility
7. 24*7 ambulance facility
8. Gymnasium
9. Reading room(all most all news papers,employment news and magzines)
10. Bus facility to and fro between campus and railway station,some city points
11. Stadium for outdoor games
12. Indoor games like carom,T.T.tabeles etc.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Address:* Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design & Manufacturing (IIIT D &M) Kancheepuram, Melakottaiyur Village Off Vandalur-Kelambakkam Road, Nellikuppam Road Chennai  600 048 Tamil Nadu, India.

*IIIT Kancheepuram Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilies Sri Chandrasekharendra Saraswathi Vishwa Mahavidyalaya Kancheepuram,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facili JNTU College Of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facili

----------


## CarlJohnson

What's the homestate closing rank of IIITDM Kancheepuram last year?

----------

